# getJSON-Funktion einbinden



## Neuling80 (12. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin absoluter Neuling, was getJSON angeht und habe in meinem Praktikum die Aufgabe bekommen, eine Funktion mit getJSON zu schreiben, die der Funktion eine url übergibt. Diese Funktion muss auf eine Datei verweisen, die den json-Code zurück gibt.

mein Ansatz war folgender:

// getjson-funktion
	$.ajax({
	dataType: "json",
	url: url
	});

	$.getJSON('./Array.php'{
		// Kein Plan, ob bzw. was hier hin kommt 
	});

Für Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß Neuling


----------



## tsbmusic (27. April 2013)

Also mit 
	
	
	



```
$.getJSON(url, function(data){

});
```
 kannst du die Daten in der Funktion verarbeiten die du über die url empfangen hast.

http://api.jquery.com/jQuery.getJSON/

Da steht alles nochmal genau.

Es wäre hilfreich wenn du nochmal genau erklären könntest, was die Funktion machen soll und auch was für Daten gesendet werden.

tsbmusic


----------



## jeipack (29. April 2013)

> http://api.jquery.com/jQuery.getJSON/


Wollte ich gerade auch posten. Da hat es nützliche Beispiele dabei.

Ist jetzt offtopic aber muss mal gesagt werden! http://api.jquery.com/ ist einer der schönsten API Referenz Seiten die ich kenne.


----------

